# Bottom bumping out of Perdido Pass



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Got a get out of work early pass and headed out of Perdido Pass after lunch. Ran out about 15 miles and dropped our bait. Talk about snapper - every one 15.5 inches. Off to another spot - same result plus a couple of vermillion. Several spots later we manage to catch kepper size and limit out - not exactly too hard for two people. Back in after sunset. Beautiful afternoon with calm seas.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

went out Perdido pass also. Left early, stayed late. marked tons of fish, caught tons of 15 1/2' snapper almost every drop, worked our butt of for our limit, all minimum. I usually put enough in my freezer during the month of oct to last me thourgh the winter, the way it's going, might not do that this year. where are the 8-10lb snaps this year? Never mind, they are in the 8-10lb snap spots. (did stay wrapped up with kings on the fly line all day.) a good day, would have liked to caught larger fish.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

In a few weeks the big snaps will show up... But so will the triggers. I usually load my freezer with triggers for the winter .


----------

